
Why is Kali Linux so hard to set up? Why won't people help me? - 0mp
https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/399626/why-is-kali-linux-so-hard-to-set-up-why-wont-people-help-me
======
_0ffh
Because those who could do not believe there is a shortage of script kiddies
that needs to be alleviated?

